# Weight at 8 months



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

Our V just turned 8 months old (fully intact) and has been at the same weight (37 lbs.) for the past 2 - 2.5 months.

Has anyone else notice a stall in their V's growth around this age? Do they hit another growth spurt closer to turning a year old?


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Ours is also 8 months in a few days, and he is at about 48 pounds. I have also noticed his growth slowing in the past couple of months.


----------



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow! he's much bigger than ours. I'm hoping he hits a growth spurt soon.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our 8 1/2 month old female weighs about 40 pounds. She's very lean too. It's all muscle. She weighed 39 pounds a month ago.

She has definitely slowed down in her growth. When we got her, the vet told us she'd finish growing in length and height at about 8 months and then for the next 3-4 months she'd fill out (we haven't seen that yet). 

Your boy is probably not gaining much weight because he's super active (if he's anything like my girl). They can play for HOURS and still want more!


----------



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

He's definitely active  The weight i can understand but he hasnt grown in height much either. I'm a little surprised because he's still an intact male and we thought he would have filled out more by now.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa is 38 pounds at 8 months (she turned 8 months two days ago ) Pippa's weight/height has definitely SLOWED. She only gained 2 pounds from 6 months to 8 months. I, too, am wondering where we'll end up. Her mother was 47 pounds and her father was 55 (if I remember correctly). The vet thinks she'll be on the smaller side.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He'll slow down a bit, and at about 14-18 months he'll get more of his adult muscle mass and density. At about 2 he'll fill out and get deeper in the chest.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

at 7 months Ruby weighs 42lbs, but she's definitely slowed down in the last month or so.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our Ruby is a small girl and at 13 months she is 40 lbs. She hasn't changed much in weight since about 8 months. We knew going in that Ruby would be small since her mother is only 42 lbs and she was the runt. I actually like that she is smaller - I get so many people saying what a perfect size for a dog. I'd prefer 40lbs in my lap over 50 lbs ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

One other thing.
They seem to get the weight overnite!
Last fall Gunnr weighed 43 lbs, and she had weighed 39-43 lbs since we owned her 
Now,the little moose now weighs 53 lbs,and is rock solid. It was like one nite she weighed 43, the next morning, 53.
Tika put all of her weight on at about 2 years old also, but she was thin when we got her at 22 months old, so it could have just been some catching up. She's a little brick too. She's like a little tug boat. All low end power and torque.


----------



## beccadh92 (Mar 8, 2021)

pippa31 said:


> Pippa is 38 pounds at 8 months (she turned 8 months two days ago ) Pippa's weight/height has definitely SLOWED. She only gained 2 pounds from 6 months to 8 months. I, too, am wondering where we'll end up. Her mother was 47 pounds and her father was 55 (if I remember correctly). The vet thinks she'll be on the smaller side.


I know it was so long ago, but do you know how tall pippa was at 8 months?


----------

